# Chag 11/18 & 11/19



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Me and Josh took out Tom and his daughter Brook from Detroit Mich. Water was okay color but seen better, cold as heck.... Started out way upstream and ran into a few here and there. Started out with the fly rods but no good so i had to switch Brook over to eggs... She hit this on her first time using a float rod on her second drift..... Tom got some head shakers and landed a couple nice ones.
Stayed the nite out in willoughby instead of driving all the way back to wooster and we met up with brad and Tim... Started down low and hooked into a bunch.... Then moved way up river and ran into more under some trees and brush in deep pools.....Brad landed a nice 29 1/2 incher.... And Tim caught his first steelhead ever, yeaaaa hes hooked. All fish was caught on flash king eggs, pink and Chart was the colors for us, and one fish came on white blood dot sucker spawn. heres a couple pics from the trips... gotta love seeing the white tips on the fins....


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice Bob.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Nice. Looks like they had a good time.


----------



## btownsteel (Nov 18, 2011)

Awesome pics!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey, Bob! 
Friend Whaler said he met you on the Chag!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Hey, Bob!
> Friend Whaler said he met you on the Chag!


Yea I met him. Cool guy. Couldnt miss the OGF sweatshirt....LOL met alot of OGF members down there over the past couple days.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob, I got two downstream of where I met you Friday afternoon. My buddy didn't get any for some reason.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

I gotta get back out there with you guys. But I hear you're booked solid!

That one I caught was really dark. These are all really light.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Bob, I got two downstream of where I met you Friday afternoon. My buddy didn't get any for some reason.


The point 100' down stream where u seen me is a really good run....


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy and I have caught them at that point before.


----------

